# Homax



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

So anyway I got to fiddle fartin around at Lowes today. when I happened to meander down the paint isle and came acroos a 2 gal bucket of Homax roll on texture smooth finish. I look at the price 27 bucks . Yelp I just had to buy it , and now I still can't figure out what makes it so special to cost so much money. I have not tried it yet, but it looks to me just like regular texture grade JC. 

I know I'm a sucker.. I'll test it out and see how good it performs , for 27 bucks for 2 gals it better be the best texture on the market. 

If my lumber yard had not been out of 30# felt I would not have walked in Lowes and fiddle farted around.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Let us know how it works. :yes:


----------



## Mrdrywall (Jun 21, 2012)

Would also like to know how it worked.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Ahh Sorry , just been super busy, getting new front porch framed in and I have had alot of prep work to do past few days. I'll take some pictures plus I'll make up some sample textures .


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

catisred said:


> I'm putting up a side gate and want to have one of the posts against the exterior wall. There plumbing underneath this part of the passage so I have to mount the post directly to the wall, but it's aluminium cladding. Does anyone have a technique to find a wall stud behind the cladding?


Are you talking aluminum siding ? Good luck with that one!


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

catisred said:


> I'm putting up a side gate and want to have one of the posts against the exterior wall. There plumbing underneath this part of the passage so I have to mount the post directly to the wall, but it's aluminium cladding. Does anyone have a technique to find a wall stud behind the cladding?


You could find the stud on the inside and measure over to a window then measure back on the outside from the same reference pt.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Good answer, good answer


----------

